# Finale 2014.5 in El Capitan choppiness



## Morodiene (Feb 23, 2016)

Is anyone else running into this problem where the scrolling is choppy? I have a laptop that's running Yosemite and Finale 2014d, and my newer iMac (with more ram) with El Capitan running 2014.5, same file, but scrolling is very choppy making it difficult when I'm trying to get to a specific measure.

I don't have the issue with other programs on this iMac, so it's just something with Finale.

**edited to add: I just noticed that when I'm scrolling, Finale's CPU usage goes way up to 50%, when at rest it's about 4-5%. Playback is up to 120% (how is that possible?), but there are no issues when playing back.


----------



## maxime77 (Mar 1, 2016)

I actually have the same problem. I'm using Finale 2014.5 on Windows 10, and every time I am scrolling, the Windows loading icon appears, and it feels a bit laggy.


----------



## Morodiene (Mar 1, 2016)

I think the problem is related to the size of the screen. On my laptop, there's a 15.4 inch built-in retina display. Scrolling at full screen performs adequately. But full screen on my 27 inch iMac is super laggy. Even scaling the window size is laggy.

If I scale down my document to roughly the size I get on the laptop or smaller, the scrolling performs much better and there's hardly any noticeable lag. But then I'm looking at 2-3 staves at most and maybe 6-7 measures at a time. 

I've been in touch with the tech support at Make Music and I've told them about this so hopefully they can do an update that will help it perform better on large displays. The whole reason of getting a large display is to be able to see more of the score at once, right?


----------



## Morodiene (Mar 3, 2016)

Here's the response I got from MakeMusic. Apparently it's a known problem on larger Retina displays. They're working on this for the next version release (whenever that will be), but in the meantime they suggested working in low-res mode in Finale and provided this link for how to do that:

http://makemusic.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5685

I did this and while of course, it's not as nice looking/clear, it did resolve the other issue. Guess we can't have it all .

The MakeMusic rep I've been in touch with has been very thorough and quick to respond, so I do appreciate that they support their software and are looking for solutions.


----------

